# Benicassim parking



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Last year we stayed on a large rough parking area in Benicassim beside the walkway along the dried up river bed. We had since heard that MH parking was no longer allowed. 

Now on site we can see there has been a No MH parking sign, but there is another, superimposed on it, which says such a notice is illegal and there is no legislation covering such a ban. 

Anyway, we're here, with another Brit, and there had been several vans over the previous few days. 

GPS: N40.04794, E0.6678

HTH


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Those CO-ordinates show you as being in the med, look out for pirates.

Problem with parking in those areas is this. The odd van may get overlooked by the locals and authorities.

When the one van becomes two, then four then eight. Soon, it starts to look like an illegal camp. Then, this is when locals, campsites and authorities take action.

Good Luck anyway.

TM


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooops, I shouldn't ever publicise co-ords - I've a great propensity to get them wrong. And that's a mathematician speaking! 

Here are the correct ones:

GPS: N40.04794, E0.06678

No pirates here!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Saw those signs when we stayed there last Dec. One other van, German, who was a little worried about it, but we stayed and were not bothered by anyone. High season might be a diff. issue
Garcia


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Benicassim*

Looks like you have the coordinates wrong again!!!
Same ones!!
Regards


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just been to tavernes valldigna (Valencia)
Beach. 
The place is covered with no motorhome signs but on the unofficial aire there were at least 100 motorhomes. The police drove past while we were they and took no notice. 
It won't be allowed in the summer season.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No, the 2nd set of co-ords has a 0 after the decimal point for East that I'd missed out in the 1st lot. 

We'd only just left the van when a police car drove up. 2 lovely young fellows. 

We can stay only 1 night but we can move around Benicassim, a night here, a night there. They did say it was OK for us to stay tonight, despite having come in yesterday. 

Well, I suppose that's what motorhoming's about!


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Benicassim rough parking near the sea is still open, we've been there this week. Can't remember the details but it's off a one way street, with a cycle lane, going towards the supermarket.
Bd..


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Reason for the counter-notice by spanish motorhome activists is that whilst local councils can ban camping at specified locations, they have NO legal authority to ban PARKING by motorhomes in any location where other vehicles are allowed to park. If you stay in the MH or indeed sleep in it, that is under Spanish law NOT camping but parking. But get your ramps or chairs or awning etc out and then you are deemed to be camping.....as you have done more externally than just pull up and park in that car park.
Some councils either do not know this national law here, or ignore it and put up such illegal 'no motorhomes' signs.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I am sure you are right Nomad, but when the very polite police have asked me not to stay more than 1 night, I am not going to start an argument!


----------



## Kay228 (Mar 5, 2014)

This is interesting...I live in Spain and speak Spanish and have just read the Spanish Law on parking within towns and ended up more confused than when I started. We have just bought our first motorhome and are very interested in all these rules. We parked just by the bridge in San Jaume d'Enveja in the Delta Ebro and the bar owner there told us we could stay one night with no problem, which we did, with no problem. So I'm guessing this seems to be the rule.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We are in Benicassim now and the local Police seem to have clamped down on wild camping. We are at Bonterra Park and just down the road is a Lidl, across from Lidl is an area where motorhomes used to park on the road for some days or even weeks. They have not been parked there for some time now. The police are moving them to a large tarmac car park on the edge of town towards the railway station, not far from the official aire or camperstop.
You see the odd couple of vans parked down a side road near the sea and there is a rough car park area near Florida Park where I have seen some.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Kay228 said:


> This is interesting...I live in Spain and speak Spanish and have just read the Spanish Law on parking within towns and ended up more confused than when I started. We have just bought our first motorhome and are very interested in all these rules. We parked just by the bridge in San Jaume d'Enveja in the Delta Ebro and the bar owner there told us we could stay one night with no problem, which we did, with no problem. So I'm guessing this seems to be the rule.


Kay - the document that encapsulates the law here in Spain is Instruccion o8/V-74, from the Director General of the DGT. 
It's the national direct instruction to all Guardia/Police and regional/local authorities on the rights and treatment of motorhomes.
It's essentially the 'bible' on hoe all law enforcement/regulatory agancies across Spain must deal with motorhomes.
Any local directives that are not in accordance with the national directive have no legal weight...and thus can be challenged in court if necessary.
It's a meaty document, but I'll copy it below in case you've not come across it.
(I have done an English translation of it if anyone wants it)

Instrucción 08/V-74

Asunto: Autocaravanas
Instrucción 08/V-74
El constante crecimiento que ha experimentado en los últimos años el movimiento del autocaravanismo en
España y la falta de una regulación específica de algunos aspectos relacionados con esta actividad, motivaron la
aprobación en el Pleno del Senado de una Moción instando al Gobierno a tomar medidas necesarias para apoyar
el desarrollo de ésta práctica y regular el uso de las autocaravanas.
Por este motivo, la Dirección General de Tráfico ha entendido necesario recopilar e interpretar en un único
documento todos aquellos aspectos normativos que, relacionados con el autocaravanismo, se recogen en la
legislación sobre tráfico y vehículos a motor.

1.- CONCEPTO
El anexo II del Reglamento General de Vehículos, aprobado por Real Decreto 2822/1998, de 23 de diciembre,
define a la autocaravana como "vehículo construido con propósito especial, incluyendo alojamiento vivienda, y
conteniendo, al menos, el equipo siguiente: asientos y mesa, camas y literas que puedan ser convertidos en
asientos, cocina y armarios o similares. Este equipo estará rígidamente fijado al compartimiento vivienda. Los
asientos y la mesa pueden ser diseñados para ser desmontados fácilmente."
Ésta y otras definiciones de vehículos son fruto de la transposición de las Directivas vigentes en la materia.
Concretamente la Directiva 2001/116/CE de la Comisión, de 20 de diciembre de 2001 por la que se adapta al
progreso técnico la Directiva 70/156/CEE del Consejo relativa a la aproximación de las legislaciones de los
Estados miembros sobre la homologación de vehículos a motor y sus remolques, en el punto 5.1 de la sección A
del anexo II se refiere a la autocaravana como "todo vehículos especial de categoría M fabricado de modo que
incluya una zona habitable con el equipo mínimo siguiente: asientos y mesa, camas que pueden formarse por
conversión de los asientos, cocina, armarios. Este equipamiento estará sujeto firmemente en la zona habitable;
aunque la mesa podrá diseñarse para quitarla con facilidad."
Se trata de vehículos de la categoría M ("vehículos de motor con al menos cuatro ruedas, diseñados y
fabricados para el transporte de pasajeros") y aunque la Directiva (116/2001/CEE) no lo dice expresamente
puede inferirse que al tener capacidad para ocho plazas, como máximo, (excluida la del conductor), nos
encontramos ante vehículos de la categoría M1. Sin embargo, el punto 1 de la sección C del anexo II de la
citada Directiva 2001/116/CE, al referirse a los tipos de carrocería de los vehículos de turismo (M1), menciona
los siguientes: AA Berlina, AB Berlina con portón trasero, AC Familiar ("break"), AD Cupé, AE Descapotable y AF
Multiuso, no refiriéndose a las autocaravanas en el citado punto 1, sino en el punto 5, dentro de otra categoría
de vehículos que denomina "vehículos especiales".(1)
Así pues, admitiendo que se trata de vehículos de categoría M1, su carrocería no está incluida en los tipos
previstos para los turismos sino en los denominados "vehículos especiales", lo cual no es de extrañar dado
están construidos sobre el chasis de vehículos comerciales utilizados comúnmente para la fabricación de
furgones y camiones ligeros, su longitud oscila habitualmente entre los 5,50 m. Y los 8,00, su altura media está
en torno a los 3,00 m. y su masa máxima autorizada es muy frecuentemente de 3.500 kg. y en algunos casos
superior, características constructivas que nada tienen que ver con un turismo medio y que inciden en su
maniobrabilidad, en la distancia de frenado, comportamiento en los giros, etc.
Por todo ello, sin perjuicio de la existencia de furgones de serie cuyo interior ha sido acondicionado como
vivienda comúnmente conocidos como "camper", puede concluirse que las autocaravanas son normalmente
"vehículos especiales de la categoría M1", a cuya existencia se refiere, entre otros, el artículo 2.2 de la directiva
2001/116/CE de la comisión, distintos de los turismos y acreedores por tanto de una regulación específica en
algunos aspectos puntuales como es el caso de la determinación de sus velocidades máximas en vías fuera de
poblado. Por el contrario, en otros aspectos como circulación, parada y estacionamiento, se rigen por las
normas aplicables con carácter general a todos los vehículos.
MINISTERIO DEL INTERIOR

2.- VELOCIDADES MAXIMAS
El artículo 48.1 a) del Reglamento General de Circulación, aprobado por Real Decreto 1428/2003, de 21 de
noviembre establece para los automóviles las velocidades máximas en vías fuera de poblado conforme al
siguiente tenor:
"a) Para automóviles:
1º En autopistas y autovías: turismos y motocicletas 120 Km/h; autobuses, vehículos derivados de turismo y
vehículos mixtos adaptables, 100 Km/h; camiones, vehículos articulados, tractocamiones, furgones y
Automoviles con remolque de hasta 750 Kg., 90 Km/h; restantes automóviles con remolque: 80 Km/h.
2º En carreteras convencionales señalizadas como vías para automóviles y en el resto de carreteras
convencionales siempre que estas últimas tengan un arcén pavimentado de 1,50 metros o más de anchura, o
más de un carril para alguno de los sentidos de circulación: Turismos y motocicletas 100 Km/h; autobuses,
vehículos derivados de turismo y vehículos mixtos adaptables, 90 Km/h; camiones, vehículos articulados,
tractocamiones, furgones y automóviles con remolque 80 Km/h.
3º En el resto de las vías fuera de poblado: turismos y motocicletas 90 Km/h; autobuses, vehículos derivados
de turismo y vehículos mixtos adaptables, 80 Km/h; camiones, vehículos articulados, tractocamiones, furgones
y automóviles con remolque, 70 Km/h.
4º En cualquier tipo de vía donde esté permitida su circulación: vehículos de tres ruedas y cuadriciclos, 70
Km/h"
Siendo las autocaravanas "vehículos especiales de categoría M1" distintos de los turismos se considera
justificado no aplicarles los mismos límites de velocidad fuera de poblado que a este tipo de vehículos, sino
aquellos correspondientes a otros vehículos de categoría M (destinados al transportes de personas), lo que
daría lugar a los siguientes límites de velocidad:
- En autopistas y autovías.......................................... .................. 100 Km/h
- En carreteras convencionales señalizadas como vías para automóviles y carreteras con arcén pavimentado de
al menos 1,50 m. De anchura o más de un carril para alguno de los sentidos de la
circulación....................................... ........................................... 90 Km/h
- En el resto de las vías fuera de poblado.................................... 80 Km/h
Estos límites de velocidad serían aplicables a las autocaravanas que circulen sin remolque, clasificadas en su
tarjeta ITV con los siguientes códigos:
- 3148 (vehículo mixto vivienda)
- 3200 (autocaravana sin especificar de MMA menor o igual a 3.500 Kg.)
- 3248 (autocaravana vivienda de MMA menor o igual a 3.500 Kg.)
Las autocaravanas clasificadas con los códigos:
- 3300 (autocaravana sin especificar de MMA mayor de 3.500 Kg.)
- 3348 (autocaravana vivienda de MMA mayor de 3.500 Kg.)
- 2448 (furgón vivienda)
Se regirían por los mismos límites de velocidad aplicables a los camiones (por razón de su masa máxima
autorizada) y al resto de los furgones: 90 Km/h en autopistas y autovías, y 80 Km/h en carreteras
convencionales.
En vías urbanas serán de aplicación a las autocaravanas, cualquiera que sea su código de clasificación, al igual
que al resto de los vehículos en general el límite de velocidad genérico de 50 Km/h, en los términos previstos
en el artículo 50 del Reglamento General de Circulación.

3.- PARADA Y ESTACIONAMIENTO
Bajo el título "Parada y estacionamiento", el Reglamento General de Circulación regula en su capítulo VIII
(artículos 90 a 94), las normas aplicables a estas maniobras, relativas a lugares en que deben efectuarse, modo
y forma de ejecución, colocación del vehículo, ordenanzas municipales y lugares prohibidos, que deberán ser
observadas por todos los vehículos con carácter general.
3.1 vías urbanas
En relación con los lugares en que deben efectuarse la parada y el estacionamiento en vías urbanas, al artículo
90.2 del Reglamento General de Circulación indica en su párrafo segundo que deberá observarse al efecto lo
dispuesto en las ordenanzas que dicten las autoridades municipales, en relación con las cuales el artículos 93
dice lo siguiente:
"1. El régimen de parada y estacionamiento en vías urbanas se regulará por ordenanza municipal, y podrán
adoptarse las medidas necesarias para evitar el entorpecimiento del tráfico, entre ellas, limitaciones horarias de
duración del estacionamiento, así como las medidas correctoras precisas, incluida la retirada del vehículo o su
inmovilización cuando no se halle provisto del título que habilite el estacionamiento en zonas limitadas en
tiempo, o excedan de la autorización concedida hasta que se logre la identificación del conductor.
2. En ningún caso podrán las ordenanzas municipales oponerse, alterar, desvirtuar, o inducir a confusión con
los preceptos de este reglamento."
Una de las quejas que con mayor frecuencia se formulan ante esta Dirección General de Tráfico por los usuarios
de autocaravanas es la prohibición de estacionamiento aplicable a estos vehículos en parte o en la totalidad de
las vías urbanas que algunos ayuntamientos incorporan a sus ordenanzas.
Estas regulaciones se realizan al amparo del artículo 7 del texto articulado de la Ley sobre Tráfico, Circulación
de Vehículos a Motor y Seguridad Vial, aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 339/1990, de 2 de marzo, que
atribuye a los municipios, en el ámbito de esa Ley, una serie de competencias, y entre ellas:
"b) La regulación mediante Ordenanza Municipal de Circulación, de los usos de las vías urbanas, haciendo
compatible la equitativa distribución de los aparcamientos entre todos los usuarios, con la necesaria fluidez del
tráfico rodado, así como el establecimiento de medidas de estacionamiento limitado, con el fin de garantizar la
rotación de los aparcamientos, ..."
Por ello, a juicio de esta Dirección General de Tráfico es indiscutible que la exclusión de determinados usuarios
debe ser necesariamente motivada y fundamentada en razones objetivas como pueden ser las dimensiones
exteriores de un vehículos o su masa máxima autorizada, pero no por su criterio de construcción o utilización ni
por razones subjetivas como pueden ser los posibles comportamientos incívicos de algunos usuarios tales como
ruidos nocturnos, vertido de basura o de aguas usadas a la vía pública, monopolización del espacio público
mediante la colocación de estructuras y enseres u otras situaciones de abuso contra las cuales las autoridades
locales disponen de herramientas legales eficaces que deben ser utilizadas de forma no discriminatoria contra
todos los infractores, ya sean usuarios de autocaravanas o de cualquier otro tipo de vehículo.
Las autocaravanas pueden, por tanto, efectuar las maniobras de parada y estacionamiento en las mismas
condiciones y con las mismas limitaciones que cualquier otro vehículo.
Respecto al modo y forma de ejecución de la parada y el estacionamiento, el artículo 91 del Reglamento
General de Circulación establece que estas maniobras "deberán efectuarse de tal manera que el vehículo no
obstaculice la circulación ni constituya un riesgo para el resto de los usuarios de la vía, cuidando especialmente
la colocación del vehículo y evitar que pueda ponerse en movimiento en ausencia del conductor."
En cuanto a la colocación del vehículo el artículo 92 del citado Reglamento General de Circulación establece lo
siguiente:
"1.La parada y el estacionamiento se realizarán situando el vehículo paralelamente al borde de la calzada. Por
excepción, se permitirá otra colocación cuando las características de la vía u otras circunstancias así lo
aconsejen.
2. Todo conductor que pare o estacione su vehículo deberá hacerlo de forma que permita la mejor utilización
del restante espacio disponible.
3. Cuando se trate de un vehículo a motor o ciclomotor y el conductor tenga que dejar su puesto, deberá
observar, además, en cuanto le fuesen de aplicación, las siguientes reglas:
a) Parar el motor y desconectar el sistema de arranque y, si se alejara del vehículo, adoptar las precauciones
necesarias para impedir su uso sin autorización.
b) Dejar accionado el freno de estacionamiento.
c) En un vehículo provisto de caja de cambios, dejar colocada la primera velocidad, en pendiente ascendente, y
la marcha hacia atrás, en descendente, o, en su caso, la posición de estacionamiento.
d) Cuando se trate de un vehículo de más de 3.500 kilogramos de masa máxima autorizada, de un autobús o
de un conjunto de vehículos y la parada o el estacionamiento se realice en un lugar con una sensible pendiente,
su conductor deberá, además, dejarlo debidamente calzado, bien sea por medio de la colocación de calzos, sin
que puedan emplear a tales fines elementos como piedras u otros no destinados de modo expreso a dicha
función, bien por apoyo de una de las ruedas directrices en el bordillo de la acera, inclinando aquéllas hacia el
centro de la calzada en las pendientes ascendentes, y hacia fuera en las pendientes descendentes. Los calzos,
una vez utilizados, deberán ser retirados de las vías al reanudar la marcha."
No establece el Reglamento General de Circulación otras condiciones que deban cumplirse al efectuar la parada
o el estacionamiento de un vehículo, por lo que esta Dirección General de Tráfico considera que mientras un
vehículo cualquiera está correctamente estacionado, sin sobrepasar las marcas viales de delimitación de la zona
de estacionamiento, ni la limitación temporal del mismo, si la hubiere, no es relevante el hecho de que sus
ocupantes se encuentren en el interior del mismo y la autocaravana no es una excepción, bastando con que la
actividad que pueda desarrollarse en su interior no trascienda al exterior mediante el despliegue de elementos
que desborden el perímetro del vehículo tales como tenderetes, toldos, dispositivos de nivelación, soportes de
estabilización, etc.
3.2 vías interurbanas
El artículo 90.1 del Reglamento General de Circulación define los lugares en los que deben efectuarse las
paradas y los estacionamientos en vías interurbanas señalando que deberá hacerse fuera de la calzada, en el
lado derecho de ésta, dejando libre la parte transitable del arcén.
También con carácter general en autopistas y en autovías están prohibidas las maniobras de parada y
estacionamiento para todos los vehículos, salvo en zonas especialmente habilitadas para ello.
Son de aplicación a la parada y el estacionamiento en vías interurbanas las normas relativas al modo y forma
de ejecución contenidos en el artículo 91 del Reglamento General de Circulación recogido en el punto anterior,
así como las consideraciones hechas en relación con el estacionamiento en vías urbanas acerca de la presencia
de personas en el interior del vehículo correctamente estacionado, ello sin perjuicio de la posibilidad de
estacionar en áreas de estaciones de servicio o en terrenos privados con cuyos titulares puedan acordarse otras
condiciones.
Otros conceptos de alguna manera asociados al estacionamiento de autocaravanas como el de acampada y
pernocta no tienen acogida en la normativa sobre, circulación de vehículos a motor y seguridad vial, por lo que
este organismo no puede pronunciarse sobre su definición ni sobre sus implicaciones.

4.- USO DE CINTURONES DE SEGURIDAD Y DISPOSITIVOS DE RETENCIÓN
Se utilizará el cinturón de seguridad u otros sistemas de retención debidamente homologados, correctamente
abrochados, por el conductor y los pasajeros de las autocaravanas tanto en vías urbanas como interurbanas.
El incumplimiento de esta obligación por determinadas personas en función de su talla y edad se ajustará a las
siguientes prescripciones:
1.- Asientos delanteros: Queda prohibido circular con menores de doce años en los asientos delanteros salvo
que utilicen dispositivos homologados al efecto. Excepcionalmente, cuando su estatura sea igual o superior a
135 centímetros, los menores de doce años podrán utilizar como tal dispositivo el propio cinturón de seguridad
para adultos de que están dotados los asientos delanteros.
2.- Otros asientos: Las personas cuya estatura alcance los 135 centímetros y no supere los 150 centímetros,
podrán utilizar indistintamente un dispositivo de retención homologado adaptado a su talla y peso o el cinturón
de seguridad para adultos del que estén provistos estos asientos.
3.- En las autocaravanas que no estén provistas de dispositivos de seguridad homologados especialmente
adaptados a la talla y peso de sus usuarios no podrán viajar niños menores de tres años de edad y los mayores
de tres años que no alcancen los 135 centímetros, no podrán ocupar un asiento delantero.
Las normas expuestas excluyen por completo la posibilidad de ocupación de las camas o literas de una
autocaravana en circulación, dado además el evidente riesgo para sus ocupantes en el caso de frenada brusca,
vuelco o colisión, sin embargo si podrán ocuparse los asientos equipados con sistemas de retención
homologados, utilizando dichos sistemas, siempre que el número de personas que viajen en el vehículo, tanto
en la cabina como en el habitáculo vivienda, no exceda de las plazas legalmente autorizadas que consten en la
documentación de dicho vehículo.

5.- EQUIPAMIENTO
En cuanto a la dotación que como mínimo deben llevar las autocaravanas, será conforme al anexo XII del
Reglamento General de Vehículo, la siguiente: Un juego de lámparas de las luces que esté obligado a llevar, en
estado de servicio y herramientas indispensables para el cambio de lámparas, dos dispositivos portátiles de
preseñalización de peligro, una rueda de repuesto o una rueda temporal con las herramientas necesarias para e
cambio de ruedas o sistema alternativo para el cambio de las mismas que ofrezca suficientes garantías para la
movilidad del vehículo.
Así mismo, cuando sus conductores salgan del vehículo y ocupen la calzada o el arcén en vías interurbanas
deberán utilizar un chaleco reflectante de alta visibilidad, certificado según el Real Decreto 1407/1992, de 20 de
noviembre.

6.- INSPECCIÓN TÉCNICA
Conforme al Real Decreto 711/2006, de 9 de junio, por el que se modifican determinados reales decretos
relativos a la inspección técnica de vehículos y a la homologación de vehículos, sus partes y piezas y se
modifica, así mismo, el Reglamento General de Vehículos, aprobado por Real Decreto 2822/1998, de 23 de
diciembre, se aplica la siguiente frecuencia de inspección a las autocaravanas y a los vehículos vivienda.
"Antigüedad:
- Hasta cuatro años: exento.
- De más de cuatro años: bienal
- De más de diez años: anual"

7.- ÁREAS DE SERVICIO O DE ACOGIDA
Se trata de instalaciones específicamente concebidas para dar servicio o acogida a las autocaravanas facilitando
una serie de servicios necesarios para estos vehículos, fundamentalmente: estacionamiento, suministro de
agua potable y lugar para el vaciado de depósitos.
A diferencia de los campamentos de turismo, las áreas de servicio o acogida proporcionan el espacio físico
estrictamente necesario para estacionar el vehículo y pueden ser de titularidad pública o privada.
Se tiene conocimiento de la existencia de unas 60 instalaciones de este tipo en España, para las cuales, a
través de la Moción por el Pleno del Senado el 9 de mayo de 2006, se insta al Gobierno a la creación de una
señal de circulación dentro del apartado de señales de servicio.
Esta Dirección General de Tráfico considera que, sin perjuicio del futuro diseño e inclusión en el catálogo oficial
de señales de una señal específica que indique la ubicación de un área de servicio o de acogida de
autocaravanas, en la actualidad la señal S-122 "otros servicios" del catálogo oficial de señales de circulación
incorporado al anexo I del Reglamento General de Circulación permiten, mediante la inclusión de un sencillo
pictograma, dar satisfacción a esta necesidad.

8.- TRANSPORTE DE VEHÍCULOS AUXILIARES
Es muy frecuente el transporte por las autocaravanas de vehículos auxiliares, normalmente bicicletas, un
ciclomotor o una motocicleta de pequeña cilindrada. Esta práctica está autorizada siempre que se utilice un
portabicicletas homologado o una plataforma destinada a esta finalidad y, cuando sobresalga de la proyección
en planta de la autocaravana, se cumplan los siguientes requisitos conforme a lo dispuesto en el artículos 15
del Reglamento General de Circulación.
Que sobresalga de la proyección en planta de la autocaravana, por la parte posterior, hasta un 10% de su
longitud y si fuera un solo vehículo (carga indivisible), un 15%.
Que se adopten todas las precauciones convenientes para evitar daños o peligros a los demás usuarios de la vía
pública, debiendo ir resguardada la extremidad saliente para aminorar los efectos de un roce o choque posibles.
Deberá señalizarse por medio de la señal V-20 a que se refiere el artículo 173 y cuyas características se
establecen en el anexo XI del Reglamento General de Vehículos. Esta señal se colocará en el extremo posterior
de la carga de manera que quede constantemente perpendicular al eje del vehículo.
Se han formulado también consultas en relación con la posibilidad de que una autocaravana circule remolcando
a un turismo, dicha posibilidad está prohibida en el artículo 9.3 del Reglamento General de Vehículos que no
permite la circulación de un vehículo a motor arrastrando a otro, salvo que ése se encuentre averiado o
accidentado y no pueda ser arrastrado por otro específicamente destinado a tal fin, en cuyo caso se permite su
arrastre hasta la localidad o lugar más próximo donde pueda quedar inmovilizado sin entorpecer la circulación y
siempre que no se circule por autopista o autovía.
Sin perjuicio de lo anterior, la circulación de un conjunto de vehículos integrado por una autocaravana y un
remolque o semirremolque sobre el cual se transporte otro vehículo, está permitida si el conjunto reúne las
condiciones para la circulación por las vías públicas y está homologado conforme a las Directivas 70/156/CEE y
94/20/CEE y además no supere la longitud máxima autorizada para estos conjuntos que es de 18,75 metros
para los remolques y 16,50 metros para los semirremolques.
Lo que se hace público para general conocimiento.

Madrid, 28 de Enero de 2008
EL DIRECTOR GENERAL
Pere Navarro Olivilla

A TODAS LAS UNIDADES DEL ORGANISMO
__________________


----------

